# Is the UsCutter MH- Series Good



## blackard11 (Dec 16, 2010)

i will be buying the MH-Series vinyl cutter i will have to put it on the other side of the room will it effect the performance if i use a usb expansion cord to get it there i am using a Macbook Pro so i will have to use the usb and not serial.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

What is drawing you to this plotter?.....


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I use an MH-series cutter from US cutter and I love it. I would like to get the Laserpoint next.


----------



## blackard11 (Dec 16, 2010)

i do graffiti and i make stencils all the time by hand so now i can step up and do it with this as well as make some stickers for me and my friends i go with the 34' because if i ever do something big i can. its only a 30 dollars difference from a 25 inch


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

You may get a 34" cutter but for the most part the material will still only be 30" wide which you can cut to about 28".....


----------



## blackard11 (Dec 16, 2010)

so if i get a 25" then i can only cut 19"?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

No, a 25" will cut about 23" wide but with most material being 24" wide you can only cut about 22"wide.....


----------



## blackard11 (Dec 16, 2010)

ok so i am better off buying a 25" then and safe a few bucks ?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I do okay with a 24" plotter (GCC Expert 24).......

But as far as the US Cutter machines, I could not convince myself to buy that brand....The biggest turnoffs for me was the fact that you had to use either Sign Blazer software (company no longer in business) or Sign Cut which expired in a year and was costly to renew....And the short warranty period - 90 days on some Ebay sales....


----------



## blackard11 (Dec 16, 2010)

were can i find a place to buy one of the GCC


----------



## blackard11 (Dec 16, 2010)

i found them they are more then what i whant to pay for the vinyl cutter so i will stay with the US Cutter But thanks


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I got mine from Mike[USER=108410]@Imprintables[/USER].com It was a 390.00 package that included shipping, 10 yards of heat transfer vinyl, 10 yards of sign vinyl and a weeder.....

Imprintables Warehouse | GCC Expert 24 Vinyl Cutter

There are lots of threads in this forum about the Expert 24.....


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

If your budget is what it is, please do your research so you know what you are getting.....Download a copy of Sign Blazer and see if you can work with it....If not, after a year you will have to spend more money to keep Signcut working.....

But I am curious how much difference in price you think there will be....US Cutter will charge 50.00 for shipping....The Imprintables package had over 50.00 in supplies...So at the end of the day it is only about 50.00 difference in price.....


----------



## blackard11 (Dec 16, 2010)

i did not see this one 
i do like this one better i will look around some more thanks for the help


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

blackard11 said:


> i will be buying the MH-Series vinyl cutter i will have to put it on the other side of the room will it effect the performance if i use a usb expansion cord to get it there i am using a Macbook Pro so i will have to use the usb and not serial.


FWIW, I have my cutter connected to a 7 port powered usb hub that's connected to my laptop with a 15' cord. The cutter is connected to the hub with a 6' hub. No loss of quality or anything like that. It's a win7 machine though.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Missed the Mac part.....I think that eliminates the Expert 24.....And I think with the MH Series you need to use the Signcut software.......


----------



## blackard11 (Dec 16, 2010)

thats what i was looking at but thanks for the advise any way


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Also comes with unlimited license Sign Blazer


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have the MH-721 for about 2 years and I have in the past praised it and recommended it. But tonite I have attempted 5 times to get some words cut and its cutting like crap. It does that. Cuts great then doesn't cut great. Waste of time and vinyl. I ordered a bunch of Imprintables super film but been afraid to cut it with it and waste it. I have lost most all confidence in it to perform its task..
I have had the LCD go out and had to replace it. I put the 4 meg memory upg and still has issues. And mine doesn't get used all that often so irrates me even more that it is so much a pain in the butt.
I bought Clean Cut blades. Helped but still problems. I have pretty much given up on it.

So now I would say look elsewere. And unless the newer USCutters have new boards or usb ports it was a ***** to get it to work on usb. I had to go the parallel port to get mine to work. 

On the USCutter board several say they have no issues but I find that hard to take. In my experience with the MH 721I am a doubter on those statements.
Seriously tho if you haven't yet done it go to the USCutter forum and read on them. Theres good and bad about the cutters and USCutter also.

I have some money coming in a think I am going to look at the Graphtec CE5000-60 or the GX-24 tho leaning toward the Graphtec.

Just really really really delve hard into it. 

Good luck
Mark


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

While we have not used the MH series cutters in a production setting being used as a production cutter, we did notice that they are definately not as good quality or easy use as a Graphtec, GCC, or Roland for example. My main gripe about them is that there is not a true driver for the cutters. 

You need to use software that is made to drive the cutter as you cannot for instance run it through Corel Draw or AI.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Mark, what issues are you having with your cutter? 

Is the rolls twisting? Is it not cutting deep enough?


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

The usual you see on the forum.
Tracking at times.
Mostly tho cuts that aren't completed so that I can weed easily. I have tried blades depth, blade angle, offset etc. Nothing seems to stay the working way.
The cutter is so quirky.
I think I will move up and sell this one.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## blackard11 (Dec 16, 2010)

what does the USCutter EcoCUt have that that the MH dont have ? is there a difference


----------



## Prez (Mar 4, 2009)

I just got a 36' MH for Xmas. Its my first time using a cutter, so Ill try and let yall know how it goes once I have it up and running. It obviously is the bottom end of the cutter food chain so to speak, but reviews are mixed... seems like a hit and miss kinda product, some just seem to crap out... guess well see (fingers crossed)  Looks like alot of fun though!


----------

